# donations in private colleges 2015



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

throw some light on lahore medical colleges


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

maha321 said:


> throw some light on lahore medical colleges


r u talking about lmdc?


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

no about all like rashid latif akhtar saeed etc


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Lmdc takes the CROWN Here.
Believe me kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Crypt said:


> Lmdc takes the CROWN Here.
> Believe me kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is it just LMDC or other colleges are taking donations as well? :!:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> So is it just LMDC or other colleges are taking donations as well? :!:


Of course other colleges as well.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Crypt said:


> Of course other colleges as well.


I thought that no one's taking donations anymore, :!:
But that's very unfair, I believe, Bribery in the name of Donations...


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone know how much donation do they ask for at LMDC?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Friends what about Shalimar Medical College if we donate 2 or 3 lakh?? will they give us admission I hope to get 72%


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Aiza Gull said:


> Friends what about Shalimar Medical College if we donate 2 or 3 lakh?? will they give us admission I hope to get 72%


guys plz explain...what is this donation thing all about...if u can donate them why don't u pay it as a fee...i mean whats the difference :?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> guys plz explain...what is this donation thing all about...if u can donate them why don't u pay it as a fee...i mean whats the difference :?


It's actually the money you give them, other than the regular fee in order to secure your admission even if you don't have the required score as per the merit list. They call it donations.


----------



## Aleena2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Isnt that unfair? And do they cut off the deserving candidates to give the seat to the one that pays donations?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Someone from those colleges could explain us better...:thumbsup:


----------



## HAHAHA (Aug 11, 2015)

Can we get admission in CMH on self finance?


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

HAHAHA said:


> Can we get admission in CMH on self finance?


i am asking the same thing :/


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

*Donations In Private Colleges 2015*



maha321 said:


> i am asking the same thing :/


Nupe (not in CMH)


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Crypt said:


> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> > i am asking the same thing :/
> ...


what about rashid latif , continental, lmdc and central park?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Yea these definitely do


----------



## ishaqamir (Jul 21, 2016)

can i get admission with donation if i get below 60% in mcat ??


----------

